# Digital Video Essentials DVD is coming in July



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

For all you tweakers out there: from DVD Talk web site:

"DVD International has announced the long awaited release of their next generation video and audio calibration DVDs - Digital Video Essentials! Set for release on July 12, Digital Video Essentials (which was 3 years in the making) was produced in 1080 line progressive, 24 frame high definition and features: complete home theater settings and test tools with new tests for Dolby Digital EX and DTS ES, 50 new video test patterns, Red green and Blue color filters, with tests for both 1.78 widescreen and 1.33 full frame. Video Essentails was considered to be a DVD no home theater could be without so we simply can't wait for Digital Video Essentials. "

cost: $18.74 
here is the link to Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005PJ70/ref=ase_dvdtalk/102-3622804-2612969


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Once upon a time, when I was too young to really know how prescient I really was, I mentioned to my father after waking him from a snooze in front of the tv test pattern, "some day someone will find a way to make money off of that". 

How little did I know...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ah, the old monochrome broadcast test pattern. I remember it well. It was proceeded by scenes of a flyover of USAF fighter jets and a billowing black, white and gray American flag while the national anthem bravely played through tinny three-inch speakers. Then, with the flip of an unseen switch, random RF patterns of the universe danced on the screen while, for a few minutes, I tried my best to divine the secret messages I just _knew_ were hidden in the 'snow'.

Finally, and at last, time for bed. Got to get up early to watch Jack Paar and the Today Show _(circa 1950s)_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *For all you tweakers out there: from DVD Talk web site:
> 
> "DVD International has announced the long awaited release of their next generation video and audio calibration DVDs - Digital Video Essentials! Set for release on July 12, Digital Video Essentials (which was 3 years in the making) was produced in 1080 line progressive, 24 frame high definition and features: complete home theater settings and test tools with new tests for Dolby Digital EX and DTS ES, 50 new video test patterns, Red green and Blue color filters, with tests for both 1.78 widescreen and 1.33 full frame. Video Essentails was considered to be a DVD no home theater could be without so we simply can't wait for Digital Video Essentials. "
> ...


This is great news! I've been wanting this new test disc for a long time. I still have the original Video Essentials on DVD and although it still has basic setup features, there are many things missing.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> * I tried my best to divine the secret messages I just knew were hidden in the 'snow'.
> *


 You too? If you hold your eyes just right, similarly to the way you have to for a stereogram hidden 3D image, it seems like looking at crystal clear water running and bubbling over granite sand and can be very relaxing. Until the three alarm migraine of course...


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Weren't you guys just a little afraid of staring at the "snow" on the TV after seeing Poltergeist?


----------

